# 1000Bulbs.com is having a Labor Day Sale



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

This is a great company with great prices, and they are having a Labor Day sale. I bought some orange rope light from them and they were the best price around, friendly, and had quick delivery.

If you're looking for rope lights, bright lights, LEDs, flicker bulbs (huge selection) or anything else "bulb" related -- check them out.

*Use coupon code 56987, offer expires September 8th.*


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 31, 2009)

What does the coupon do?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 31, 2009)

Apparently the coupon is for $3 off a $30 motion sensor light. Not much of a sale.

_Labor Day Sale - $3 OFF MRB-MB360 AND $2 OFF MRB-MB530_


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

TK421, thank you for the info. We haunters need lots of bulbs and it sounds like a good deal.


----------

